# List of Chrysler dealerships closing



## Capt Worley PE (May 14, 2009)

http://www.autonews.com/assets/PDF/CA61361514.PDF

So it begins...


----------



## kevo_55 (May 14, 2009)

Whoa, that list came out quick. I guess they this has been on the table for quite some time.....


----------



## snickerd3 (May 14, 2009)

Illinois is losing 44 places


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Hmmm ... 40 places in MI including one in the little city I live in! :mf_followthroughfart:

JR


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 14, 2009)

Local news said they're closing 17 of the 24 dealers in :wv:

Keeping the one in Fairmont, and Clarksburg... but getting rid of the Morgantown dealer.... I figured they'd get rid of Fairmont and keep Clarksburg and Morgantown.... or get rid of the Clarksburg and Morgantown dealers and keep the Fairmont one....


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 14, 2009)

12 here in CO including the one right down the road from me...


----------



## MGX (May 14, 2009)

Time to buy a heavily discounted Chrysler?


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 14, 2009)

A guy I hunt with is losing his dealership in SC.


----------



## bigray76 (May 14, 2009)

The dealer I bought my Charger from is staying open (thankfully).


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 14, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> The dealer I bought my Charger from is staying open (thankfully).


I have wondered how all the dealerships stayed afloat. I recall thinking back in 03 when I bought my Tacoma, wow there are a bunch of Chrysler/GM/Ford Dealerships once you took into account all the duplicates, ie Pontiac, Lincoln, Dodge, etc.


----------



## cement (May 14, 2009)

I thouth that O-stimulus was supposed to save or create jobs? how many people work at each of those dealers that obama is closing? and I understnd they are also directed to cut advertising in half. nobody works at an ad agency I'm sure.

so cars that nobody knows about that you have to drive further to buy. I'm thinking the outlook is not good for our government run industries.


----------



## SkyWarp (May 14, 2009)

MGX said:


> Time to buy a heavily discounted Chrysler?


Apparently that time has passed: http://content.usatoday.com/communities/op...9/05/66480851/1


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 14, 2009)

cement said:


> I thouth that O-stimulus was supposed to save or create jobs? how many people work at each of those dealers that obama is closing? and I understnd they are also directed to cut advertising in half. nobody works at an ad agency I'm sure.
> so cars that nobody knows about that you have to drive further to buy. I'm thinking the outlook is not good for our government run industries.



Chucktown PE is going to save or create 18 million jobs. And I challenge anyone to refute that or tell me what the fuck that even means.


----------



## geofs_PE (May 15, 2009)

cement said:


> I'm thinking the outlook is not good for our government run industries.


The Soviets tried for years to make it work to no avail...


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 15, 2009)

geofs said:


> The Soviets tried for years to make it work to no avail...



But they didn't have Barrack Obama.


----------



## ktulu (May 15, 2009)

Sure there are quite a few people who would like to send Barack Obama over there to help them out. Heard Siberia needs direction.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2009)

12 going down here in Mass, including the one in my town.

And I read in the paper they may close the ice cream factory next year! :bawling:


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2009)

The GM list comes out today right? It's been a fun couple of days for car dealerships.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2009)

it's sad people will lose jobs, but it seemed like dealerships were opening up on every corner, like walgreens. You just don't need that many. While they might lose the franchise, if their service center was busy, they could keep that part open. THey would just operate as an independent shop and not an authorized dealer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2009)

^ The service shop is what's keeping a lot of these places afloat these days. Fewer people are buying new cars and more people are hanging onto their old ones longer.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2009)

To stay competitive with other shops, they'll have to lower the labor rate which means the mechanics will have to most likely take a pay cut since they can't get that dealer premium anymore. The longer people hold onto cars the more likely they will need more repairs so in the long run it could still be a good thing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 15, 2009)

From a story about GM closing 1100 dealerships...



> NADA and various dealership organizations at GM and Chrysler are fighting the cuts, lobbying Congress and hiring bankruptcy attorneys to argue their case. The dealers hope that strong state franchise laws may still protect them, despite the powers granted to the bankruptcy court and the demand for cuts by the Treasury Department.


This is exactly the type of thinking that got the Big 3 in trouble in the first place. Every time they tried to "cut the fat" in either labor or dealership networks, they were met with lawsuits or walkouts. The only other option was to grow bigger and bigger. And now they have grown too large, and the cuts that they should have been making all along are being forced.

Seems like an apt analog to the current state of the US Government.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> The GM list comes out today right? It's been a fun couple of days for car dealerships.


Yeah, I'll post it when it hits, but if anyone cares to look on their own, it'll probably be on GMInsidenews first.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, I'll post it when it hits, but if anyone cares to look on their own, it'll probably be on GMInsidenews first.


The article I read this morning said GM was not going to put out a list like chrysler. They wre going to leave it up to the individual dealerships to announce they were selected.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 15, 2009)

Seemed to me like it was going to be slower.... I guess GM is allowing the dealerships to stay open until sometime in 2010, while the Dodge list seemed more imminent.....


----------



## MA_PE (May 15, 2009)

geofs said:


> The Soviets tried for years to make it work to no avail...


But Soviet Russia is was not Europe. Europeans do everything better. Except cars then the Japanese do it better, well maybe the same as Europeans, but Americans suck.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2009)

> but Americans suck...


and Canadians swallow?


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2009)

so when will they pay back the tax payers for all the bailout money?


----------



## rudy (May 15, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> so when will they pay back the tax payers for all the bailout money?


I have the same question. and... There was one that didn't take the bailout, which one was that? I haven't seen the news in such a long time.


----------



## geofs_PE (May 15, 2009)

rudy said:


> I have the same question. and... There was one that didn't take the bailout, which one was that? I haven't seen the news in such a long time.


Ford hasn't taken any of the bailout to-date. They seem to be doing something better than the other two. I've read that the Fusion hybrid is helping them.



Road Guy said:


> so when will they pay back the tax payers for all the bailout money?


Probably when the government says it's OK. Some of the banks have asked to pay back some of the taxpayer dollars they were "loaned" but the gov't won't accept it yet, not until they are in a more stable financial position. I'm afraid that it's more about the gov't maintaining control of the banking system...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 15, 2009)

Ford hasn't need help because of 2 main things,

1) They took a heavy cash position in 2008 which meant they didn't need to borrow as much.

2) Historically they have had better labor relations and have avoided signing horrible and I mean epically horrible labor contracts like Chrysler and GM.


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2009)

3) Ford's new cars don't suck, nor do they get rebadged and sold under 50 different names.


----------



## Fluvial (May 21, 2009)

Hm. Only six in our whole state are closing.

That's probably half of them though!

One interesting thing - there are two brothers here, one has a Chrysler dealership and the other a Dodge dealership. Only one of them is on the list (that actually makes a little sense).


----------



## MA_PE (May 22, 2009)

Anyone seen this yet?

Sunshine Dodge


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2009)

Hello Government Motors! US Treasury soon to own 72.5% of GM!

http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE54R3OK20090528


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2009)

I heard the Trabant will be produced once again. Makes sense, since it is a superior European design.


----------



## csb (May 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Hello Government Motors! US Treasury soon to own 72.5% of GM!
> http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE54R3OK20090528


I'm impressed this thread hasn't been moved yet.

I had the thought the other day that saving these dealerships to save jobs in akin to the CCC and all those programs in the Depression...only with no creation costs. However, the stuff those guys built lasted...a pontiac won't.


----------

